# Breakfast of Champions



## malignite (Dec 12, 2006)

Sad in the fact that this was actually breakfast (college kid)


----------



## Nurd (Dec 13, 2006)

Seems like my kind of breakfast. lol. That or some weird tv dinner or popcorn.  is that a smoke detector on your table???


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Dec 13, 2006)

What is squirt??? lol


----------



## malignite (Dec 13, 2006)

ha ha, squirt is a citrus soda, kinda grapefruit flavored, and yes that is a smoke detector.  Took me long enough to change the batteries...


----------



## bla (Dec 14, 2006)

Twizzlers...as always a low fat candy...makes mouths happy?

:meh: .....


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 14, 2006)

uhm 

to me that looks like 100% artificial chemistry for breakfast ... *shivers*

low fat or no low fat.. those are the kind of things wich make us fat by the way (the carbohydrates do it)


----------



## myopia (Dec 14, 2006)

"a man who drinks like that and doesnt eat is going to DIE"


----------



## druzilla (Dec 21, 2006)

lol...

"could i please have a bottle of squirt"


----------



## fischerfotographik (Dec 21, 2006)

I love doing 'selective color' stuff (though technically it's not 'selective coloring').
Looks like you spend a lot of time at the computer desk...breakfast, shaver, homework (scissors, colored pencils... :lmao


----------

